# New hayfeeder



## honeymeadows (Jan 8, 2013)

New feeders - working out well so far!
The front is made from cut pieces of goat panels (4x4 holes), sides are wood, and the top has heavy lucite covers hinged to keep out babies (and chickens!). We had the lucite around so it was free - otherwise I would have used wood. We ended up latching the tops down with carabiners because the lamanchas thought it was fun to eat from the top and pull out all the hay.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 8, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great! I can't wait to copy all these awesome ideas!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have one similar, but it is V-shape where they can get hay from either side. I have a stupid @ss girl that has her head stuck everyday when I go feed. I think I may have to put a 2"x 2" welded wire over the panel so she won't get her head stuck. If I don't I fear that she may be dead caught in the hay rack one day. None of my others have a problem.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> I have one similar, but it is V-shape where they can get hay from either side. I have a stupid @ss girl that has her head stuck everyday when I go feed. I think I may have to put a 2"x 2" welded wire over the panel so she won't get her head stuck. If I don't I fear that she may be dead caught in the hay rack one day. None of my others have a problem.


Like this one? http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23374


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty similar, but it has panel on the v-shape.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Jan 9, 2013)

how many goats share those feeders? i have four goats and a pony that must share their feeder by the boneless goats climb in and sleep in the feeder.
your hinged lids are great.


----------



## honeymeadows (Jan 23, 2013)

Around 20 goats. 8-10 can eat at one time easily. 
The hinged lids keep the taller goats from reaching in from the top and pulling out all the hay. We had to put a clip to keep them down because the lamanchas would lift the top up and the hens would jump in (cozy spot) but then get stuck when the lamanchas stopped eating. I use a carabiner clip on each lid and clip through a hole drilled into the lid down to the hay panel.


----------

